# Dont Make me Laugh



## DarkAura (Aug 1, 2011)

ok, so the objective is to make someone laugh. Someone asks a question, and you have to answer 'Poodle'. Once you do that, then the person that answered makes a question, and so on.

Oh, and if you laughed, you gotta say 'Just Laughed'

Ok, _What do you call a dogs jiggly parts?_


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 1, 2011)

Meatballs and spaghetti

What is toilet paper used for?


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 1, 2011)

(You have to answer Poodle (Or a word close to it)

Poo

What do you call a donkey?


----------



## RK-9 (Aug 1, 2011)

a poodle's ass
see what I did there?

what do you call a poodle.


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 1, 2011)

DUGGY!

What do you call two apples?


----------



## The Omskivar (Aug 1, 2011)

Dull poo.

What color's your poo in the morning?


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 1, 2011)

Fluffy Canine

What rhymes with noodle?


----------



## The Omskivar (Aug 2, 2011)

Dog collar.

What tastes delicious after stir-frying?


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 2, 2011)

Noodles

What looks like a tree but isn't?


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 2, 2011)

Punnel (Just laughed, well, chuckled.)

What is not a poodle.


----------

